# E92 M3 stunner-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Some may remember I did a correctional detail on this beauty back in July, my client asked if I would be able to come and over and sort some new light scratches and marring that had been put back in and give it the once over again, so booked in for an Enhancement & Protection detail.

Not a very pleasant start to the day weather wise, and at one point wondered if it was ever going to dry up, hence not a huge amount of pictures during the wash process as this was done in the rain. (joys of mobile detailing).

Citrus pre-wash to lower half and arches, 
Alloys cleaned with various brushes using AS Smartwheels,
Shuts and gaps cleaned using G101,
Foamed with Megs Hyperwash and left to dwell for a short while before pressure rinsing of, then re-applied and washed in the usual manner with the TBM,
Rinsed by pressure followed by a rinsing with a free flow,
Still raining at this point so went straight to clay using Megs mild & LT,
Pressure rinsed again and dried using plush drying towels, leaving the car looking like so,



















Defects inspected under the brinkmann,



















Generally like this all over and fairly light,
Decided to have a go with the back-up rotary I picked up yesterday from Matt at i4detailing (top fella), completely different set up to my Metabo and quite similar to a Makita, found it very comfortable and quite a decent machine considering the price, maybe not as refined as the Metabo but very good value nevertheless,










Opted to use Megs 83 on a Megs polishing pad and refine down to LSP ready,



















A poor attempt at a 50/50 , just wouldn't show up on camera,










With the enhancement polishing complete an IPA wipedown was given,
Exhausts polished up and sealed with Opti-seal,
Alloys also sealed with Opti-seal, tyres dressed with Blackfire gel and arches & trim dressed with Megs all seasons,










Paintwork and shuts sealed using Megs #21, which was left to cure for 20 mins whilst the glass was cleaned using VP CB,
#21 removed followed by a final wipedown with Zaino Z8.

*Results.*



































































































































































Thanks for looking and comments appreciated as always.:thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

wow, stunning indeed


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very  mate, BTW no rain here today :lol:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks incredible - shame you couldn't get any shots with the roof down.

What LSP was it wearing?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the 50/50 shot the shine and reflection on that pic is fantastic. But not a patch on the finished article. Another great work out there m8. Top class job.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Looks incredible - shame you couldn't get any shots with the roof down.
> 
> What LSP was it wearing?


Cheers mate,
Lsp was Megs #21 sealant & Zaino Z8.

Some with the roof down when I did the first correction in July,


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob looks spot on, great finish:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Stunning car and finish - top job!

Glad you rate the Kestrel. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!!

That is pure car porn!!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice work Rob, looks stunning, the reflections that the paint gives are soo deep.:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That is a stunner!!, awesome depth and reflections :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning car and not a bad job Rob  only joking, great work as usual


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

Those M3's are spanking, I'd sell the wife and a kidney for one of those!
Actually that's a thought?.........


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Stunning work as always, Rob :thumb: :thumb: What a beaut of a machine :argie: :argie:

Some wicked reflection shots there as well - that hexagonal block paving is great for showing up the depth of the paint on the side panels, eh? - not quite as crazy looking as those checked floor tiles on your 360 CS detail, but almost as good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Stunning work as usual Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Stunning car and finish - top job!
> 
> Glad you rate the Kestrel. :thumb:
> 
> Matt


Cheers Matt,

Was impressed with the Kestrel, very comfortable to use with the D handle, definately worth the money, got me thinking about changing the Metabo now. :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

What a fantastic job you've done on a fantastic car! I really like those and would love to get one in a couple of years, seeing that one has reinforced my plan!

Sveneng


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks great, and this new m3 is very good looking


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

looks beautiful dude top wrk


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

That's one solid looking machine. Even better with the top down.

Great job as always Rob.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Proper job as ever Rob :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great work and awesome motor!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work. But where is the orange peel? I mean all of the new M3's here in the states are plagued with the worst OP I have seen and this one, although not OP free seems to have a lot less. Interesting:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dsms said:


> Stunning work. But where is the orange peel? I mean all of the new M3's here in the states are plagued with the worst OP I have seen and this one, although not OP free seems to have a lot less. Interesting:argie:


Thanks mate, yep new Bmw's aren't good for OP, especially along the bottoms of the panels and this seems consistent on most.
Unfortunate as other manufacturers seem not to suffer as much, Lexus in particular.:thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

very nice indeed. It's an E93 if the roof moves though ;-)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> very nice indeed. It's an E93 if the roof moves though ;-)


Cheers mate, never sure with the newer codes, know my e30's,e28's & e46's though.:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as usual mate.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice Rob:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

gorgeous dude, top job as always


----------



## Yas (Mar 10, 2008)

im in love!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning!! Is the #21 any good?

Wonder what the number plate is...?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks lovely, very nice job.
I bought a big tub of #21 ages ago and only used it once on my last car, I remember really liking it, must give it a try, wonder what it would be liked topped up with Coli 476 over the winter...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Rob

Looks really good there - remember the first detail too!

Shame the marring/scratches got there so quickly too!

thanks for sharing


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great work on a very nice beast indeed, interior color is wicked too.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks good - that around Gravesend way?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Looks good - that around Gravesend way?


Cheers mate, :thumb:, :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Stunning!! Is the #21 any good?
> 
> Wonder what the number plate is...?


cheers mate,

I bought the megs #21 quite a while ago and only recently tried it out on my wifes car and was suitably impressed, adds a nice slickness and depth to the paint.

Couldn't possibly tell you what the plate says.:lol:


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Cracking car, but... I also like that drive. Does anyone know if that is a ceramic (etc) tile or is it just a smooth brick weave type material?


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the new M3, B E A U tiful work!


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

great job on a great car.

Sorry i am german... can't resist...

That car's an E93 not 92.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Missed this when I was offshore, and man, what a miss!

Simply AWESOME Rob, love your work


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

uiuiuiui said:


> great job on a great car.
> 
> Sorry i am german... can't resist...
> 
> That car's an E93 not 92.


Wow, geek 

The convertible is the E93...


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Wow, geek
> 
> The convertible is the E93...


indeed,

the car pictured is the convertible isn't it?

nevermind... gleammashine did a stunning job on whatever we perceive this to be


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats really looking good Rob, really nice paint for an M3


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

damn thats a nice car,

top job dude, looks uber!


----------



## R55_SND (Aug 12, 2008)

like the pics mate you have done a great job well done!


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Wonderful work even though the car was not that bad to start with. I have always thought the Metabo is very similar to the Makita. I don't quite understand what you meant about the different setup etc.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice correction Robb:thumb:


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

Good work there mate,

nearly bought the coupe version but I think it looks a bit understated for what it is


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Keefe said:


> Wonderful work even though the car was not that bad to start with. I have always thought the Metabo is very similar to the Makita. I don't quite understand what you meant about the different setup etc.


Thank you, this M3 had received a full correctional detail by me back in the summer (write up somewhere in the studio), on this occasion I was back to enhance the paint as the client had put some light marks back into the paint.

The Makita is similar to the Kestrel in the pics below,


----------

